

The Peter Principle Revisited: A Computational Study - sarosh
http://arxiv.org/abs/0907.0455

======
MaysonL
Wow!

"Within a game theory-like approach, we explore different promotion strategies
and we find, counterintuitively, that in order to avoid such an effect the
best ways for improving the efficiency of a given organization are either to
promote each time an agent at random or to promote randomly the best and the
worst members in terms of competence."

